# X3 PCD delayed for EPA emissions testing?



## beemer-n-treats (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi All-

I ordered a 2013 X3 for PCD and my dealer got a note that my PCD can't be scheduled because the 2013 X3 had not finished EPA emissions testing...

Anybody have any sense of when this might get straightened out?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Anytime a production changes into a new model year, vehicles will be placed on hold and not allowed to ship to us or any dealer until BMW receives the EPA/CARB approvals from the goverment. Until they have received the approvals and release the hold, we are unable to determine when we will receive the vehicle. At this time, no ETA has been given to us. If you do a search, there should be several threads from previous years covering this too.

Hope this helps...


----------



## tfro2002 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm in the same boat... actually had an April 23 PCD date for my 2013 X5, but it was cancelled because of this issue. I'm hoping the delay is minimal...


----------



## hoosierfan (Mar 21, 2012)

*Still have 111 status...*

I ordered a 2013 X3 on March 26 with a request for a May 8 PCD. Son graduates from college on the 6th, and we had wanted to make the trip before he begins working. Spoke to my client advisor today and found out that my vehicle still has not been scheduled for production and a PCD on May 8 is questionable. Any way of finding out if that date still has openings, should my vehicle be ready on time???


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

hoosierfan said:


> I ordered a 2013 X3 on March 26 with a request for a May 8 PCD. Son graduates from college on the 6th, and we had wanted to make the trip before he begins working. Spoke to my client advisor today and found out that my vehicle still has not been scheduled for production and a PCD on May 8 is questionable. Any way of finding out if that date still has openings, should my vehicle be ready on time???


Right now there are a couple of available spots on May 8th, however those spots could fill up anytime. For the vehicle to make it to us and be ready for delivery by then, it would need to go into and finish production next week.

I hope that it works out for you.


----------



## hoosierfan (Mar 21, 2012)

Jonathon- Thank you for the information. I really hope it works out too. My son is the one who encouraged me to take a look at this car in the first place. I was reluctant to get a BMW. He is the one who felt like it was by far the best vehicle in its class. I went to the dealership more for his sake, but I was sold the minute I sat in the X3! I am so excited to have a new, awesome vehicle after having driven a minivan for 20+ years! My son is so excited about the PCD, he has told everyone he knows!


----------



## hoosierfan (Mar 21, 2012)

*I am one step closer!*

Got good news today. My X3 has inched up in status. It is now a "112" according to my service advisor, with a scheduled production for "week 18", which is the end of April. Assuming the car is completed within a week, and if there is still a spot for PCD on May 8- then we will be in SC soon! Fingers and toes are crossed that the stars align and this all works out. Getting more excited by the minute


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

hoosierfan said:


> Got good news today. My X3 has inched up in status. It is now a "112" according to my service advisor, with a scheduled production for "week 18", which is the end of April. Assuming the car is completed within a week, and if there is still a spot for PCD on May 8- then we will be in SC soon! Fingers and toes are crossed that the stars align and this all works out. Getting more excited by the minute


I hate being the bearer of bad news, but unfortunately if it stays a week 18 production (finished production on May 4th), it wouldn't reach us and be ready for delivery until May 18 or later.

It takes about 2 weeks after production for the vehicle to arrive here and be processed for delivery. It has to do the following: get released to distribution, be assigned to a truck, shipped to us, schedule for PDI/QC1 service, and then scheduled to be detailed.


----------



## hoosierfan (Mar 21, 2012)

*No ill feigns for the bearer...*

I received a call today from my service advisor that we can do a PCD on May 17!
So, not too bad. That is only a week later than our intended date and hopefully we can work our schedules out to see you then!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Perfect... Look forward to meeting you then :thumbup:


----------

